# where should I go



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I havw a crew wanting to catch tuna but I here everyone talking about the water around marlin rig.Do yall think the tuna are still.there usually yhe dirty water is just on the surface it should be blue down under dirty water on surface or should we go south of spur and open water troll or save gas and go to elbow and nipple and chase wahoo


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We were just North of the Nipple yesterday and the water is nasty, however we did manage a little yft and went 0 for 4 on wahoo and had a little billfish up on the short. All that in just a few hours trolling to dodge two rain squalls We split the middle and kept on going.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Just got back, found yft at the pathfinder, Nothing closer.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Where is pathfinder?


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

It's the drill ship that's been parked about five miles sw of horn mountain.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Go Golfing! Or whatever you do when fishing is not go. Lol. 

We were wanting to go bad too. Just got back from an overnighter combo sword and bottom trip with maybe some trolling in the am if it looked promising. 

Left Saturday mid-day headed to the Steps to swordfish, hoping the "bad" water was overblown and/or catch the edge of the green water from the brown water. 

Stopped at some bottom stops on the way and got a few fish. 

Got to the Steps about an hour before dark. Ran around looking for decent water. Never found it. No bait. No rips. No life except for a few birds hanging on a few styrofoam blocks. 

Headed more east. Got dark so figured where we were was as good, or bad, as anywhere. Fished 1900', 1200', 900', and 750-600' with jumbo squid and live hard tails. Not a single hit. 

Water was better inside of 30 miles. Beyond that it got worse. 

We will wait till water cleans up before we venture back that way. 

If you really want to go...try it...but, be prepared for a long run to get any real shots at any Pelagic's.


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

A buddy of mine fished marlin fri pm/sat. They caught 12 yft up to 50 lbs. Water not very good there but fishable. We went to ensco 8506 fri pm and water was nice there. Good daybreak bite on live bait. All the good size bft you can stand to reel


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Yellow fever 23 said:


> It's the drill ship that's been parked about five miles sw of horn mountain.


Thanks!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Fished just South of Spur on Saturday. Water was clean green and saw decent bit of bait. Saw a some YFT that weren't interested in what we were pulling, but caught some nice mahi.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Blue water seems to be moving north. We are going to head out this Thursday to fish around the spur and see what we can find.


----------

